# Poll: Bringing  Albion Cup back to San Diego?



## WestOfFive (Mar 1, 2021)

There has been some talk about re-scheduling Albion Cup and bringing it back to San Diego. Is it possible we can get more teams to register and have more brackets?


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 1, 2021)

With SCDSL and Presidio looking to start leagues up on March 20th, I would not be surprised if teams start pulling out of out-of-state tournaments.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 1, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> With SCDSL and Presidio looking to start leagues up on March 20th, I would not be surprised if teams start pulling out of out-of-state tournaments.


It’s already happening in Norcal.   Parents are less willing to sign up for the trips now that scrimmages are legal.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 1, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> There has been some talk about re-scheduling Albion Cup and bringing it back to San Diego. Is it possible we can get more teams to register and have more brackets?


Sign me up if you bring it to San Diego.  Going to San Diego is worth the hotel cost.


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 1, 2021)

I would love to see them reschedule it for San Diego, but I don't see that happening. It's too close and too many things have been set and scheduled. I've been wrong before and definitely will be again, but I don't see Albion changing it.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 1, 2021)

Every one will rather have local tournaments.

With the current CDPH guidance local tournaments not permitted so might take some court action or other things before we actually see them.

To move something that's near the end of the line is a big logistic Challenge and it will cost them $$ so not likely but never know.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 1, 2021)

With CDPH guidelines, a SD event is limited to SD, orange, Imperial, and Riverside.  Even then, you are limited to one game per day and no tournament-style gathering.

You’re better off with an async event in OC spread over several days and several locations.  At least then you get OC, SB, Riv, SD, and LA - though they can’t all play each other.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 1, 2021)

If Albion doesn't, Surf should throw together a tourney for same dates for all SoCal teams not into more traveling.


----------



## Luis Andres (Mar 1, 2021)

There is a mass exodus of teams pulling out as we speak. If they are smart they will reschedule and get more teams


----------



## Shooting Star (Mar 1, 2021)

Traveling out of state is so last month!


----------



## notintheface (Mar 1, 2021)

Nobody likes the 10 freeway, ffs.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 1, 2021)

Shooting Star said:


> Traveling out of state is so last month!


Dallas Cup & Vega players are nice but yeah for X Y or Z let's hope locals make a comeback


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 1, 2021)

Luis Andres said:


> There is a mass exodus of teams pulling out as we speak. If they are smart they will reschedule and get more teams


They're not smart.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 1, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> They're not smart.


will make some $$

Otherwise a  reschedule and/or change of venue location.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 1, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> They're not smart.



Like Middle Age Man talking about his Beer Belly  "Were working on it"!!


----------



## VegasParent (Mar 2, 2021)

Luis Andres said:


> There is a mass exodus of teams pulling out as we speak. If they are smart they will reschedule and get more teams


Do you know if this is at all age groups? Hopefully they do reschedule it . I would much rather go to San Diego over Bullhead City.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> Do you know if this is at all age groups? Hopefully they do reschedule it . I would much rather go to San Diego over Bullhead City.


Schedules are posted,  past the drop deadline lines, hotels deposits made so I would be surprised to see a reschedule.  They will find filer teams or rearrange the brackets and keep some $$ I would guess.


----------



## VegasParent (Mar 3, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Schedules are posted,  past the drop deadline lines, hotels deposits made so I would be surprised to see a reschedule.  They will find filer teams or rearrange the brackets and keep some $$ I would guess.


Schedule is down. Wonder how many teams have pulled out


----------



## 46n2 (Mar 3, 2021)

We pulled out and rumor has it 2 others in our bracket


----------



## MCz (Mar 3, 2021)

Our club just withdrew citing regulations about out of state tournaments.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 3, 2021)

MCz said:


> Our club just withdrew citing regulations about out of state tournaments.


Heard two other clubs dropped problems w/ regulations also...;/


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 3, 2021)

Heard they’re not refunding!


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 4, 2021)

Swoosh said:


> Heard they’re not refunding!


How can they do that?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 4, 2021)

This has been included in all their tournaments for quite a while.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

Swoosh said:


> Heard they’re not refunding!


Enter a Albion tournament at your own risk.

Pulling out late after the deadlines and your at the peril of the organizers, some are reasonable and find other teams or give partial refunds and others not so much.  Buyer beware kind of deal.


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't think teams ought to expect a refund. Pulling out two weeks before for no other reason than they no longer want to play is not sufficient reason for a refund. Citing regulations on on out of state tournaments that the teams were willing to ignore before league season was supposed to start in a couple of weeks is again, not a reasonable reason to expect a refund.

My dd's team is scheduled for a PHX tournament on March 27-28. I would like to pull out of that, but don't expect a refund. I just would hope to save the time driving and the money on hotels.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Mar 4, 2021)

Schedule is back up.  Now I understand why tournament folks never put up schedules until a week before the games begin.


----------



## apples (Mar 4, 2021)

Keepermom2 said:


> Schedule is back up.  Now I understand why tournament folks never put up schedules until a week before the games begin.


only for the girls


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

Keepermom2 said:


> Schedule is back up.  Now I understand why tournament folks never put up schedules until a week before the games begin.


Several blues teams still on the girls schedule and only a few drops compared to the mass many some said was going to happen.  Maybe there will still be more but there are a good number on the reposted girls schedules still.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Mar 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Several blues teams still on the girls schedule and only a few drops compared to the mass many some said was going to happen.  Maybe there will still be more but there are a good number on the reposted girls schedules still.


Isn't that the way it is these days....one club pulls and someone says...."There is a mass exodus of clubs" and then they share that with their friend and then it gets shared on the soccer board.


----------

